# Surprise release, does it REALLY exist?????



## scootershooter1 (May 6, 2013)

In all seriousness, actual question. How is it physically possible?

While shooting today I found a technique that works really well (for now) at firing my hinge. Get set, relax bow arm/hand and feel hand move and keep that movement going through middle and ring finger while burying dot on the dot. Great follow through and execution start to finish, and instant feedback when something wasnt done the same as the last shot. I fired about 30 arrows like this while processing exactly what I was actually going on. When I stopped I finally realized what I was actually doing the whole time. This really got the wheels turning. Shooting and thinking at the same time leads to interesting things for me......

I used to love the idea of a "surprise release" for obvious reasons. If you dont know when its going to fire you better be in the middle or you wont hit it....perfectly logical. BUT....here's where the fun starts, grab some popcorn everyone!


Say you fire ANY release by relaxing your release hand/arm. How does this happen.....by your brain TELLING your arm or hand to do so. Conscious though/action.

Say you fire ANY release by tightening your back muscles. How does this happen....by your brain TELLING your back muscles to tighten. Conscious thought/action.

Say you fire ANY release by pushing your bow arm toward the target. How does this happen....By your brain TELLING your arm to go forward. Conscious though/ action.

Say you fire ANY release by pulling your release arm back away from the string. How does this happen....By your brain TELLING your arm to move backward. Conscious thought/action. 


If you PHYSICALLY do nothing, the bow will not fire. Your body must DO SOMETHING or you just stay at full draw forever. There is a command somewhere and that puts forces to work that make the release fire. So what defines the line between "sub conscious" and "command" shooting?

So you know its going to go off because you told yourself to make it go off, and you just have to forget that you did that WHILE you keep doing it until it goes off...and you arent supposed to know its going to fire........?

I would like to know how many times a mind/body has to do the same thing at the same time until it becomes automatic versus controlled/commanded. I would guess the number to be astronomical......

I have to guess the REAL determining factor is how you can mentally deal with the though of physically making the release fire, and keeping your brain from freaking out and saying "OH GOD, OH GOD, ITS GOING TO GO OFF SOON!!!" (aka "target panic") 

I sort of compare it to pulling to pin on a grenade and just holding it, you know its going to blow (because YOU told it to) and you just sit there like "Wait for it....wait for it....oh its going to blow any second, but Im not sure when....!"


I think its all a mind game, between you and yourself. And there is no fix. No release, stabs, sight, bow, ect. You have to be ok with having something to do with making your bow shoot. If you cant, you and your bow, will never shoot as good as possible. Harnessing and accepting the anticipation of your actions to make the bow fire and keeping your mind and body aiming, not PHYSICALLY shooting, I truly believe is the key to a successful shot.

The only true surprise release is accomplished by those electronic ones that you push the button and they are on a random timer pre set to fire between intervals selected. But even then I guess its not a TRUE surprise because YOU still told it when its acceptable for it to fire.....

Therefore, I believe THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A TRUE SURPRISE RELEASE. Everything requires some conscious action to physically make the shot happen.

This is not meant to be anything other than it reads. Not trolling, fighting, condescending, or any form of desegregation. I would really like to hear some good thoughts on what I have said form people who will give honest feedback. I really dont want/mean to start the average sh*t storm that usually happens with things like this. I just want some outside info telling me what track Im on.


Please discuss. Respectfully, and constructively. If not, MAHLY close this thread at your discretion.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

you are absolutely right on the money......
everything we do in archery to develop a good execution, all the drills that work to develop the hold and float, the drills that work to develop perfect execution, also tunes our internal clock to our natural cadence of our shot execution. it s almost impossible to remain unaware of when the shot is going to break, if we work to perfect the shot. 
the recourse, obviously, is to work towards training our reaction to the shot breaking....our "follow trough"... to be as natural as possible.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

It is all semantics. Are you truly surprised the shot went off? No. But you have a window that you assume it will fire inside of. Your not sure exactly when in that window, and sometimes it doesn't even fire then. So yes, it is somewhat of a surprise as to exactly when it goes off.
If this window is longer than your reaction time, it is a surprise.
Yes your commanding the start of your engine, but starting the engine doesn't mean the arrow is gone that instant.
It's like a deck of cards. You know when I give you a card that it will be between and 2 and and ace... But you still don't know what number your getting.


----------



## scootershooter1 (May 6, 2013)

I absolutely know for certain someone will say "If you tell it to go off but dont know when its going to go off it's still a surprise" Thats like getting a Christmas present; you know youre getting one but dont know what it is....So please dont play that card anyone....

Done for the day, Im just going to let this one marinate for a while and see where is goes. Should be interesting....


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

LOL! Card played. Again semantics. What do you call it when the arrow leaves but you didn't know exactly when?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

"I sort of compare it to pulling to pin on a grenade and just holding it, you know its going to blow (because YOU told it to) and you just sit there like "Wait for it....wait for it....oh its going to blow any second, but Im not sure when....!"

Was 4 seconds  

A surprise it can't be. If it was you'd be surprised and how would you react?


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

You all are wrong with these surprise release effects, mostly do to a recent - and very popular perspective...
I am shooting cascades (8ths and lately purely the 10's) for many years, I believe 95% of readers don't even know if that is something for food or drink?!?.
Not going into details but folks familiar with the release would agree with me, you draw the bow into your sequence and zone, pushing the button will start up the engine...........when it will fire? maybe never if you can hold that so long....you don't move a hair on your body, nothing....the release will go off at one point....THAT is a surprise release!
Many of us were wondering why the production was stopped back in 90's nobody knows, will it be resurrected? Nobody knows if I don't take some steps along that line


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree with the other guys, I think you're absolutely, totally right. Ultimately, "commanding the shot" isn't any more of a set of dirty words than "surprise shot" is, when you really think about it. Very good point... we really are ultimately "commanding" something to make the shot go off; we just vary on what that is...

For me, more specifically, my task is finding what action is "commandable" while multitasking the other tasks like aiming. That also includes whether I'm able to shuttle as much of it off to the subconscious as possible. That's the other metric I use for whether a skill will work for me.

Again, for me, the action of squeezing/pulling a trigger on an IF release turns out to be too much load when done simultaneously with aiming; pulling through the shot with the back muscles, OTOH, does turn out to be something manageable. Pulling through a clicker on a recurve bow and releasing when I hear the click is borderline.

For example, I can actually "surprise myself" with an index finger release and get a good, non-flinching shot for about 4 arrows. After that, my brain power "loads up" and I quickly become unable to manage that task with aiming. TP and jerking on the shot sets right in on about that 2nd end. However, pulling through the shot with a hinge or pull-through release remains consistently manageable for me and I don't become distracted by any intention or decision to pull a trigger.

Finally, I've noticed this varies from shooter to shooter. There are many, many shooters who can shoot command-style releases fully "command style" without any TP or anticipation issues. Many can sort of manage it, and then there are a rare few like myself who can barely shoot even a hinge or pull-through LOL....

Anyway, good points, IMO.

LS


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

Mahly said:


> LOL! Card played. Again semantics. What do you call it when the arrow leaves but you didn't know exactly when?


^^


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

exactly, that's why I say, the more important element is training our reaction to the shot to act as naturally as we can. we've all, already established the shot is not going to happen, unless we let it happen. we therefore,...know it is going to happen and within reason, know when it is going to happen, because we know our shot cadence.... the only way we can minimize the affect of this knowledge, is to react to the event, as naturally as we can.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

All I know is that it is possible to tell one's subconscious that "you will achieve a smooth, practically effortless release which will come somewhat as a surprise to your conscious mind."

And then it happens just like that..... practically all the time with nearly every archer I've ever tried to help (and that would be well over 1000 of them).

So I guess I'm not getting the bit about how it_ can't be done_. Thinking I'm with Mahly - it's semantics.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

hhhhmmmm,..... "training our reaction to the shot, to act as naturally as we can"......


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

If you don't know when the shot will happen (within your reflex window...< to a 1/4 of a second) your reaction to the shot won't matter, as the arrow will be long gone before you "do" anything via that reaction.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

scootershooter1 said:


> In all seriousness, actual question. How is it physically possible?
> 
> While shooting today I found a technique that works really well (for now) at firing my hinge. Get set, relax bow arm/hand and feel hand move and keep that movement going through middle and ring finger while burying dot on the dot. Great follow through and execution start to finish, and instant feedback when something wasnt done the same as the last shot. I fired about 30 arrows like this while processing exactly what I was actually going on. When I stopped I finally realized what I was actually doing the whole time. This really got the wheels turning. Shooting and thinking at the same time leads to interesting things for me......
> 
> ...


While all of the actions listed above are consciously triggered, at least some of them, if not all, will produce "somewhat" of a surprise release because you don't know exactly when it is going to go off. Reo explains it as a "window" that you don't know exactly when it's going to go off. As far as a "true" surprise, I get those once in a while and I don't like it at all as they scare the crap out of me...


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

you reaction is only as fast as your body can react. whether the arrow is gone or not makes no difference, you body reacts to the break, at your bodies speed in a natural cadence. either focing the reaction to happen earlier than naturally, or impinging it to happen slower than naturally, will effect the outcome of the shot and thus the POI. training your body to react as naturaly as it can, means to let the body react as naturally as it does...it it's own cadence which will have a naturally predictable effect on the shot.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Scooter.....good post. You have a very pleasant way of going about destroying archery myths without putting people on the defensive. :cheers:

I don't shoot a surprise release. I always know when it's going off, that would be sometime while the x is in the center of the circle in my lens. Key word being "sometime." Precisely when is all up to the release, after telling it to "let go" I just kind of let it do it's own thing, while I hold the x in the center of the dot. That's about as well as I can define it though. 

The "surprise" release is for archers who haven't mastered a "hold." Yes, if you haven't mastered your hold and you are wallering all over the dot (some of them call it "letting it float") it's a great technique to allow you to shoot better than you can if you command it. It's not often (if ever) going to get you a win in this day and age though.


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> The "surprise" release is for archers who haven't mastered a "hold." Yes, if you haven't mastered your hold and you are wallering all over the dot (some of them call it "letting it float") it's a great technique to allow you to shoot better than you can if you command it. It's not often (if ever) going to get you a win in this day and age though.


I had to chuckle reading this, because it's so true. I'm in that stage of learning the "window" right now and timing that with the other "window" in which my float on the gold is minimal - if the shot goes off early giving me a true surprise, I almost invariably mutter "beware the surprise release" under my breath.... 

LS


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

If you want to learn how to and what it feels like to have "complete Transfer" from the arm to the correct back muscles, then, you can try this. I put together an "exercise" during our last Larry Wise Core Archery Course whereby instead of "table talking" the WHAT about "transfer", we actually let the BOW "teach" the students HOW to accomplish this transfer....with the added benefit of a "TRUE" surprise release to boot.
Very simple process:
1. Get a RECURVED bow with a poundage of 25# or more @28" AMO.
2. Tie a d-loop onto the bow
3. get yourself up close to the bale
4. Put on a sling or finger sling...you will need it!
5. Hook up YOUR release aid (or a hinge, doesn't matter) to the d-loop.
6. Draw back the bow to YOUR anchor point...plan on shaking and struggling the first few shots, because you are NOT going to get any letoff and will HOLD the peak weight of the recurved bow.
7. Settle in to anchor...and you will have to "complete the transfer" in able to be able to hold the bow at full draw!
8. Aim and excute your shot WITHOUT PUNCHING, without wristing, and/or without "dumping off" the shot.
9. You will find this, shall I say, enlightening, educational, SURPRISING, fun, and EXPLOSIVE!
10 Do this 10 to 15 times and FEEL what it takes to properly complete the transfer, feel what a SURPRISE release really feels like, too!
The videos below were taken at the course. 4 different shooters...but pretty much same response of the transfer and a REAL surprise release and explosion from REAL "transfer to back tension." Each one has been slowed way down, so they'll take a minute or so to run...but when the release trips...you'll get a chuckle out of their expressions! The last one is a "hoot" but you have to wait for the full minute before much happens, but when it does...priceless! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Vbu2tmOgt_w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Td7Fop2-4Fs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aI6d0zgEaaQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vDqwfM0yWlI

I have the complete lesson plan and how we went about this...but...rules are rules....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Man, I don't know. I'm more of "in this window" kind of mindset right now. I know when it should have gone off by now, and there are a few surprises where it has gone off while I'm still settling in.

I have to use a lanyard/wrist strap with my HT3, otherwise I drop it constantly.

Funny thing about hold, I've sort of noticed lately that it has been as steady as it has ever been.

My shot breaking feels like a "surprise" to me, I don't really care what *you* call it, it isn't me punching a thumb trigger. Since there are times it doesn't fire at all and I have to let down and start over, it isn't exactly command shooting, right?

Physics says there is a set amount of movement in the release to get it to fire. We've already seen all the debates on the methods to induce that movement. I start pulling and relaxing, I cannot point to the exact moment that shot is going to break. 

If a tree falls in the woods, does it make a sound?


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

field14 said:


> 1. Get a RECURVED bow with a poundage of 25# or more @28" AMO.
> 2. Tie a d-loop onto the bow
> 3. get yourself up close to the bale
> 4. Put on a sling or finger sling...you will need it!
> ...


I may have posted this before, but my very first introduction to a true surprise release was with my Oly recurve with a d loop on it, and my Evo + release.... It was the only bow I had at the time (my compound wasn't in yet) and I'd just gotten my Evo. I was anxious to try it so I thought why not, let's see what the fuss is all about. And no one's watching so why not shoot a little "oly recurve freestyle unlimited" here in the apartment and see how this thing works. Took some adjustment to get the Evo to fire at my draw length, but I managed it after a while.

It was so shocking and cool all at the same time I must have spent an hour popping arrows into my bale just having fun with it.

BTW, an oly recurve shoots a perfect bullet hole arrow with a release aid/surprise release just like a compound...... 

LS


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

It ought to go; You know it will go off, but don't know when....


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

field14 said:


> If you want to learn how to and what it feels like to have "complete Transfer" from the arm to the correct back muscles, then, you can try this. I put together an "exercise" during our last Larry Wise Core Archery Course whereby instead of "table talking" the WHAT about "transfer", we actually let the BOW "teach" the students HOW to accomplish this transfer....with the added benefit of a "TRUE" surprise release to boot.
> Very simple process:
> 1. Get a RECURVED bow with a poundage of 25# or more @28" AMO.
> 2. Tie a d-loop onto the bow
> ...


Great examples of a surprise release. This morning I worked with a new archer on shooting a hinge (Sweet Spot). Working at 5 yards I instructed him to draw using the Alistair Whittingham method while loading the back muscles. I asked him to settle in, release the safety and maintain his back muscles while squeezing his ring and middle fingers to execute. The surprise was as dramatic as the one's in your video and this was done with a compound. I believe that in your examples and in mine, the archers were experiencing something totally new and the "surprise" was somewhat the result of the newness of the process. Give any of them 6 months with the same process and their "surprise" will have diminished dramatically.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

For me, a surprise release is what happens when one draws on target, relaxes a tad too much before fully settling in, and sends the most perfect inside out before you have a chance to screw it up...


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think surprise release is the correct way to word it..........it should be an unanticipated release. You should be going thru your process to make the release fire, but not forcing it.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

There is a guy that we shoot with that has bad TP and he had some ridiculous release that went off between 2-8 seconds after taking the safety off. So he had a surprise release.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

EPLC said:


> Great examples of a surprise release. This morning I worked with a new archer on shooting a hinge (Sweet Spot). Working at 5 yards I instructed him to draw using the Alistair Whittingham method while loading the back muscles. I asked him to settle in, release the safety and maintain his back muscles while squeezing his ring and middle fingers to execute. The surprise was as dramatic as the one's in your video and this was done with a compound. I believe that in your examples and in mine, the archers were experiencing something totally new and the "surprise" was somewhat the result of the newness of the process. Give any of them 6 months with the same process and their "surprise" will have diminished dramatically.


Did I say 6 months? Well this morning the "surprise" reaction was gone...



darton3d said:


> I don't think surprise release is the correct way to word it..........it should be an unanticipated release. You should be going thru your process to make the release fire, but not forcing it.


...and today it had turned into this ^ which is a great way to describe it.... unanticipated!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Sooo what most are saying here, and I totally agree with, is that most often, a truly surprise release, is actually a premature release?? I agree with everything the original OP posted! The relaxation thing works great!! The downside to it is, how well does it work in a tournament setting, where it is much harder to relax!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

pennysdad said:


> Sooo what most are saying here, and I totally agree with, is that most often, a truly surprise release, is actually a premature release?? I agree with everything the original OP posted! The relaxation thing works great!! The downside to it is, how well does it work in a tournament setting, where it is much harder to relax!!


Practice makes perfect....


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

pennysdad said:


> Sooo what most are saying here, and I totally agree with, is that most often, a truly surprise release, is actually a premature release?? I agree with everything the original OP posted! The relaxation thing works great!! The downside to it is, how well does it work in a tournament setting, where it is much harder to relax!!


Everyone has to find what works for them. Relaxation during pressure doesn't work for me.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

LOL! Me either!!! No matter how much I practice! However practicing in a high pressure enviorment, would be great practice, that's just hard to replicate!!


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

to be honest, I think we are all overthinking this here, LOL. 

I agree that technically, you do control it. I mean, obviously, you have to pull or push to make the release go off. No brainer. But I still consider it a surprise shot. If it wasn't a surprise shot, a whole lot of us would be a whole lot worse at archery. Subconsciously we are triggering the release, but it is not an immediate reaction to triggering the release, which is how we trick our mind...thus having a good shot and not anticipating it. Again, I think everyone is overthinking it lol.

Who has ever opened a can of biscuits? You unwrap the can, you take your spoon and press on the line and it bursts open. Obviously, if you didn't press your spoon onto the line, nothing would ever happen. But you did. The can bursts open and your heart stops for a split second. You were expecting the can to pop open because it is a direct reaction to your original action, but it still surprised you, just like the release does. 

That just my opinion. I both agree and disagree haha.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Sure they happen, especially when you get a new release and are learning to use it or set it up you get your most pure surprise releases. Over time though as you shoot more and more with a particular release you develop a routine that narrows down that surprise to the point where you basically know when it is going to happen. Then you can start working on your shot window and learning how to refine that shot window to the point where it doesn't matter if the arrow is released early or in the middle or late within the shot window you are guaranteed a perfect shot. So yeah I still experience a surprise shot but when things are running perfectly it happens very close to the same time each shot.

I think my best surprise shot happened this fall when I killed my buck, I was using my honey badger hinge and the buck showed up when I was sitting and he was already at 20 yards and moving so I had to really make some good decisions and the last thing on my mind was making the shot. I was checking for a shooting window and looking for branches in the way and 35 years of bow hunting got me to full draw and floating on the crease behind his shoulder and I don't even remember releasing the thumb peg and the next thing I felt was a sweet follow through and I heard a thwack. Now that was a sweet surprise release.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Padgett said:


> Sure they happen, especially when you get a new release and are learning to use it or set it up you get your most pure surprise releases. Over time though as you shoot more and more with a particular release you develop a routine that narrows down that surprise to the point where you basically know when it is going to happen. Then you can start working on your shot window and learning how to refine that shot window to the point where it doesn't matter if the arrow is released early or in the middle or late within the shot window you are guaranteed a perfect shot. So yeah I still experience a surprise shot but when things are running perfectly it happens very close to the same time each shot.
> 
> I think my best surprise shot happened this fall when I killed my buck, I was using my honey badger hinge and the buck showed up when I was sitting and he was already at 20 yards and moving so I had to really make some good decisions and the last thing on my mind was making the shot. I was checking for a shooting window and looking for branches in the way and 35 years of bow hunting got me to full draw and floating on the crease behind his shoulder and I don't even remember releasing the thumb peg and the next thing I felt was a sweet follow through and I heard a thwack. Now that was a sweet surprise release.


Good story. I think there may be some confusion as to what one should be looking for in the release process. I don't think "surprise" as in "startle" is what the archer is looking for. What we don't want is a "timed" execution such as a typical drive by. In the Field14 videos the shooters were "startled" by the release going off. This type of startling reaction is very short lived and certainly not sustainable... nor is it desirable. As mentioned earlier on, the only time this happens is when something has gone horribly wrong...


----------

